# Tattoo/ Latin "The Lord is my Shepherd."



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I really want a tattoo saying "The Lord is my Shepherd." I thought I put a spin on it and put it in Latin. I will have this on my rib cage (ouch I know)! So how do you say that in Latin or for fun German? I really want some thing that supports my love of GSD but also my Christian beliefs. Do any of you have tattoos in another language? If you do what does it say? Open to thoughts and suggestions.  thanks!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Very cool idea. No clue if it is correct, but I copied the below from one of those online translators. Perhaps a smart person will chime in. LOL!

Dominus mihi pastor


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

German:
Der Herr ist mein Hirte 
I'd just have it in English!
Or really spin it~ The Shepherd is my Lord


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know someone who has something similar in Latin around his wrist.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I like both translations!!
I'm leaning more toward the German translation. I really like it stating the lord is always watching over me. Also from my view my shepherds are watching over me. Even when they aren't with me...


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't get a tatto based on an online translator... I'd email a latin teacher (or two) from a univeristy. I am sure they would be happy to give you the most accurate translation.

If I dug out my old latin book I could probably give you one... but I don't want to be responsible for an incorrect tattoo! haha


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

Or: Latin Vulgate Bible, Book Of Psalms Psalm 23\\

Edit: That is actually kind of hard to parse through


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

TheActuary said:


> Don't get a tatto based on an online translator... I'd email a latin teacher (or two) from a univeristy. I am sure they would be happy to give you the most accurate translation.


Strongly, strongly agree with this. If you want German, talk to a native speaker or two. If you want Latin, talk to someone who teaches it. You don't want to go off an online translator and end up with something stupid tattooed on your body.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Strongly, strongly agree with this. If you want German, talk to a native speaker or two. If you want Latin, talk to someone who teaches it. You don't want to go off an online translator and end up with something stupid tattooed on your body.



This is very true! I will definitely check with a few native speakers of the language.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The German posted above is correct - Der Herr ist mein Hirte.

If I were to translate the Latin, I would translate, "Dominus pastor meus est." Literally. For a lot of sayings, the "est" (which is Latin for "he is") would be left out, so you could do "Dominus pastor meus."


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I like the English one the best.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I third the translation and making sure it is right. More so if it is a tattoo!! There might be some forums that you can go to and talk to people. I have a Gaelic one I go to and if you ask for a translation on something the rule is to wait until you get at *least* three confirmed. (dialects differ)

I speak neither German nor Latin so I am no help there. Looks like you have the German already though. What about a college near you? Maybe there is someone there who teaches it?

These are going to be the words for my next tattoo (not the English versions) and to top it off they will also be written in the Ogham.
Ogham alphabet
An Spiorad - Treorann sé
Spirit - It guides

An Tine - Loisceann sí
Fire - It consumes

An Talamh - Talmhaíonn sé
Earth - It grounds

An tAer - Spreagann sé
Air - It inspires

An tUisce - Íonaíonn sé
Water - It purifies


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

You are crazy! Just do some artwork on WOOD and put it up somewhere in your home.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Do any of you have tattoos in another language? If you do what does it say?


I have a tattoo on my forearm that is in Hebrew (no, I am not Jewish). It says: אֶהְיֶה אֲשֶׁר אֶהְיֶה

This is translated "I am who I am" and it reminds me that God is not just a concept, but something tangible. I have the text wrapping a celtic-like triquetra representing the Trinity- again reminding me that God is more than just the "thing up in the sky." I chose to have the text in Hebrew in order to properly represent the original text. I actually don't have a photo of it on my work machine, so here is a camera phone photo:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Josie/Zeus said:


> You are crazy! Just do some artwork on WOOD and put it up somewhere in your home.


Oh come Joise!  Lol good idea though. 
Hubby so far thinks I'm crazy too!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Do any of you have tattoos in another language? If you do what does it say?


I do. I have tattoos on the inside/underside of my wrists where you don't normally see them. I have Latin text on the left in medieval script. And I have Russian text on the right, in cyrillic letters. My Latin reads "redde patriam" (give me back my country) and my Russian reads "СМЕРть Шпионам" (death to spies).


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Word of caution when you get a tattoo in script. MAKE SURE IT IS ALL SPELLED CORRECTLY!


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

wildo said:


> I have a tattoo on my forearm that is in Hebrew (no, I am not Jewish). It says: אֶהְיֶה אֲשֶׁר אֶהְיֶה
> 
> This is translated "I am who I am" and it reminds me that God is not just a concept, but something tangible. I have the text wrapping a celtic-like triquetra representing the Trinity- again reminding me that God is more than just the "thing up in the sky." I chose to have the text in Hebrew in order to properly represent the original text. I actually don't have a photo of it on my work machine, so here is a camera phone photo:


Dude, that is awesome


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Some trivia here: if you consult the Latin vulgate, the Psalms are off by 1 so Psalm 23 in the Latin vulgate is actually Psalm 22. But my friend who knows Latin says AbbyK9 hit the nail on the head for the Lord is my shepherd in Latin, "Dominus pastor meus."


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Word of caution when you get a tattoo in script. MAKE SURE IT IS ALL SPELLED CORRECTLY!


And this is why it's best to bring your tattoo to the shop with you. You can make sure it's spelled correctly and that the style of the lettering is exactly what you want. Rather than relying on the tattoo shop guys to have the right kind of script and spell your text correctly.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> But my friend who knows Latin says AbbyK9 hit the nail on the head for the Lord is my shepherd in Latin, "Dominus pastor meus."


It's good to know 6 years of Latin were good for something.  Sure isn't good for much else except medical terminology.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

jdh520 said:


> Dude, that is awesome


Thanks. BTW- that is Exodus 3:14, if you didn't catch the reference.


----------

